# Making My Laptop Keyboard Glow in the Dark...possible?



## Thanos255 (Jan 23, 2006)

This may sound like a stupid request, but for anyone who regularlly works in bed with the lights off, this may seem like a reasonable request.

Anyone know of anything that can make my laptop keyboard visable in the dark?

Thanks
Thanos


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Might it be possible to put one of those cold cathode case mod lights underneath the keyboard with a switch on the side. I think they're fairly thin...
I only have a few desktops, no laptops so I don't know how easy it will be to mod it...


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

I would only recomend that if you know what you are doing.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

For that to work, you'd need to replace the keys with lettering that light would shine through, which is basically impossible. An easier solution would be to buy a USB light.


----------



## Thanos255 (Jan 23, 2006)

I agree...easier but not as kewl 

How about using some glow in the dark paint...with a very small stencil with the letters cut out, found at some craft store.

Then just paint over each key. I would probably keep my plastic keyboard guard on, that way if it really comes out horrible, I could just take it off and get a new one.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

That would work. If you were really feeling industrious, you could remove the existing printing, cut out the appropriate letters with a dremel, and then cement a sheet of white transluscent plastic behind each key. That would allow you to see the letters in daylight, but it would also allow the light to shine through from underneath. That wouldn't be an easy job, though, and it would be a dirt magnet


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Well you could buy one of these keyboards and use it as an external one connected to your laptop. Theres not much room for moding the laptop keyboard itself.

http://www.directron.com/ledkb.html


----------



## herrryan (Oct 16, 2006)

Time to buy a night light my friend. By the way, what the hell you doing with a computer in the dark? Whoops, don't answer that. LOL


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Forget about messing with the laptop Thanos just get some night vision goggles from the army.
Mind you ya wife, if wed, might throw a WTF when she wakes up and sees you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about learning how to truly touch type? Then you won't need lights.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you get one-handed touch typing lessons?


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

What on earth do you mean Kitch?
Do you mean he might wake up beside the 5 fingered widow?


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow... this thread suddenly got really disturbing...


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Lol

Remember, if you do paint on glow in the dark paint, then it will only glow for a shot time. It might be worth getting a UV or 'blacklight' as that will keep the keys glowing.


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

How come the light the screen gives off is not good enough to see the keys, and if not try angling the screen down a bit more.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Wolfeymole said:


> What on earth do you mean Kitch?
> Do you mean he might wake up beside the 5 fingered widow?




Nah, he'll need the other hand to hold it steady of course. . .


----------



## Thanos255 (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok......I see that two days away from the thread and things have really gotten interesting. 

Let me make some things pretty clear.

I AM married....so the One Handed typing thing is not USUALLY an issue. 

I have been using keyboards since the 8088 days...so touch typing is not an issue. 

The reason I am in the dark and in bed when I am using the laptop, is that I have been married for 14 years, and prefer to go to bed at the same time as my wife. She likes to go to bed early, I don't. Therefore I am in bed with the laptop. I don't keep the lights on as common courtesy.

I don't care how good of a typist anyone is, when half laying down in bed, in the dark it is hard to type without seeing. 

At least for me.....

I went and bought one of the laptop lights and it works pretty well. I just don't like having something in the USB port while I am not having the laptop NOT on a desk. I am always afraid of putting too much pressure on a port and breaking it. Guess I will just have to see what happens. 

BTW most of you are sick...that is why I keep coming back 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## skylighter (Sep 13, 2007)

I know this is about a year late, but you can make a glow in the dark keyboard.

1. Remove keys and place on newspaper.
2. Paint with a high-end (I suggest a V10 level) glow in the dark paint in a very thin layer. Do not add more than one coat. If you make a mistake, remove paint and redo.
While you can do this step with a paint brush, an air brush can give a professional finish.
3. Replace keys.

The science:

All glow paint is made with pigments. If painted thin, then the layer of actual pigments will only cover about 50% of the surface area. When viewed, the spaces between the pigment particles will show the light bouncing from the pigments onto the surface beneath. Black areas will be absorbed, white areas will reflect.

The result is that you will still be able to easily distinguish you letters and numbers if done properly.

The key is to use a glow in the dark paint with large, bright particles in about a 20% ratio. Like I said before, I would suggest a V10 level paint.

Before I close, let me disclose that I am a Senior Technician for Glow Inc., a company that manufactures glow in the dark paint.

If you are interested, our paint can be found here:
Glow in the Dark Paint

Danny Clark


----------

